# Prüfen ob Mailserver gehackt wurde



## pee (28. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich über die Konsole prüfen, welche E-Mail Boxen eingerichtet sind (Standard ISPC Installation nach Perfect Server Howto)? Weil ich habe soeben eine "Undelivered E-Mail"-Meldung erhalten, in welcher mein Hostname als E-Mail Domain für eine Spammail verwendet wird. Würde gerne prüfen ob mein Mailserver gehackt wurde..

- pee


----------



## gOOvER (29. Jan. 2011)

Schau doch erstaml in die Logs, was da so drin ist


----------



## Till (2. Feb. 2011)

> Weil ich habe soeben eine "Undelivered E-Mail"-Meldung erhalten, in welcher mein Hostname als E-Mail Domain für eine Spammail verwendet wird.


Das ist ganz normal bei spam und bedeutet nicht, dass diese Emailo von Deinem Server gesendet wurde oder dass Dein Server gehackt wurde. Email funktioniert wie die ganz normale alte Briefpost, auf einen Brief kannst Du jeden Absender drauf schreiben und die Post prüft es nicht wenn Du ihn in den Briefkasten wirfst und bei Email ist das auch so.


----------



## pee (2. Feb. 2011)

Das erinnert mich an die Ghostmailer-Programme. Konnte in den Logs auch nichts Auffälliges finden. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------

